# Official paint schemes USA 80's and 90's



## MiTasol (Oct 8, 2016)

Just found these and thought some of the modellers could be interested

Aviation Archives: Painting and Marking of Army Aircraft

Aviation Archives: Paint Schemes and Exterior Markings for US Navy and Marine Corp Aircraft

aviationarchives.net/Technical%20Order%20TO%201-1-4.pdf

Aviation Archives: November 2015

69-18-AO F-4F Camo Paint and Color 1 - RDowney — Postimage.org


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks MiTasol. Unfortunately the Navy/Marine download doesn't exists any more. The others work fine


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Fubar
Please try it again and let me know because I was on the site less than 5 minutes before posting.
I did not download the file but I will try again myself from home and see if I can get it. -- if so will post to this website


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey MiTasol, just tried again....no luck. This is what shows....


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Fubar

Damn - I got the same error. I had hoped it was just one of those failures that the Australian NBN has (and possibly other networks) which goes away in an hour or two.

If you go to MIL-STD-2161 A PAINT SCHEMES EXTERIOR MARKINGS US NAVY you should be able to download not just 2161A (May 93) but also revisions B (Aug 2008) and C (Feb 2014). Now I am going to try and find the original dated April 85 just so I have the full set.

If you have any problems let me know and I will post them here (I grabbed all three in case they disappear again)


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)

Done and done, thanks for the link my friend


----------

